# restauration impossible



## martel_sylvia (20 Août 2010)

bonjour à tous
Mon iPod touch 2è génération s'est réveillé en mode récupération, pas possible de restaurer la dernière sauvegarde (le clic droit ne le proposait pas), je ne pouvais cliquer que sur restaurer et mettre à jour, or je n'arrive justement pas à télécharger la dernière mise à jour, j'ai un code d'erreur 9006 qui apparait à chaque fois. J'ai cherché dans les codes d'erreur en ligne sur Apple, rien, essayé toutes les procédures ...
Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?
Merci
Sylvia


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Août 2010)

Juste une précision : tu n'arrivez à télécharger la mise à jour sur le serveur Apple, ou bien une fois téléchargée, le processus de transfert sur l'iPod, bref de mise à jour de l'iPod ne se fait pas ?

Dans le premier cas, peut-être un problème d'autorisations (répare les à tout hasard), ou de "quelque chose qui ne va pas" dans le dossier où se trouvent les OS des appareils nomades (quelque part dans le dossier bibliothèque de ton compte, je ne sais plus où de mémoire, mais je (ou quelqu'un d'autre) te diras ça rapidement. Peut- être qu'il faut un peu le nettoyer... Sinon, tu as toujours la solution bourrin qui consite à ne pas comprendre ce qui se passe et télécharger l'os ailleurs sur le net (je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de te donner des adresses ici, dont une qui donne accès à tous les os mobiles d'Apple ; sinon Google...) et restaurer ton iPod en choisissant ce fichier que tu aura placé n'importe où en tapant sur la touche alt en même temps que clique sur "restaurer". Ceci ouvre une fenêtre qui te permets de choisir le fichier de restauration sur ton iPod.


----------



## martel_sylvia (21 Août 2010)

bonjour et merci,
En fait, j'ai fait la mise à jour de l'OS quand elle est sortie pour l'iphone g4, ça a marché, (4.0.1) mais je n'arrivais pas à faire la 4.0.2. Mon ipod marchait mais un peu lent et puis hier il s'est mis d'un seul coup en mode récupération, je n'ai pas pu récupérer ma sauvegarde et je n'ai pas pu donc le restaurer puisque je tombe sur la dernière mise à jour qu'il n'arrive pas à faire. Mon ordi télécharge et à un moment x qui varie apparait le message d'erreur 9008, vérifiez la connexion réseau etc et je repars à 0. Comme on ne peut la télécharger qu'à partir d'itunes, je ne sais pas trop où aller.
Je vais essayer de réparer les autorisations, effectivement la touche Alt + restaurer me propose un choix, je n'ai plus qu'à trouver un truc à choisir !
A +
Sylvia


----------



## martel_sylvia (21 Août 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Juste une précision : tu n'arrivez à télécharger la mise à jour sur le serveur Apple, ou bien une fois téléchargée, le processus de transfert sur l'iPod, bref de mise à jour de l'iPod ne se fait pas ?
> 
> Dans le premier cas, peut-être un problème d'autorisations (répare les à tout hasard), ou de "quelque chose qui ne va pas" dans le dossier où se trouvent les OS des appareils nomades (quelque part dans le dossier bibliothèque de ton compte, je ne sais plus où de mémoire, mais je (ou quelqu'un d'autre) te diras ça rapidement. Peut- être qu'il faut un peu le nettoyer... Sinon, tu as toujours la solution bourrin qui consite à ne pas comprendre ce qui se passe et télécharger l'os ailleurs sur le net (je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de te donner des adresses ici, dont une qui donne accès à tous les os mobiles d'Apple ; sinon Google...) et restaurer ton iPod en choisissant ce fichier que tu aura placé n'importe où en tapant sur la touche alt en même temps que clique sur "restaurer". Ceci ouvre une fenêtre qui te permets de choisir le fichier de restauration sur ton iPod.


Merci pour la solution "bourrin", c'est ce que j'ai fait et ça a très bien marché. Du coup je crains les prochaines mises à jour car j'ai téléchargé la version 4.0.
Vous méritez le titre de membre d'élite !
Cordialement
Sylvia


----------

